# A Dragon Lovestory - Follow the work on an Original Movie (Soundtrack) here on FA



## Luchs (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys!

_tl;dr version: Free full-length 3D-animated movie in the works; soundtrack and other WIP material available on FA for those interested in following a movie production over the next 3 years._

*About me...*

Lynx. Swiss. Male. Composer/Musician, writing the original soundtrack for the upcoming movie "A Dragon Lovestory". All about that below.

*The soundtrack, so far...*

*OST/Movie Score:*
*Everything's Big*, Piano/Orchestral Ballad. A complaint (and self-reflection) from Shilouette that dragons have high standards, and always have to do things the 'big' way. (Get the vocal sheet music here).
*Offspring of the Sung*, Orchestral Love Ballad. A love song, with the thoughts of Athena. Not much to say here...

*Character Themes:*
*Beautiful Soul* - Character Theme for 'Athena', the female dragon / main character.
*Loveable Fool* - Character Theme for 'Shilouette', the male dragon / main character.
_Note that those aren't supposedly actual soundtrack pieces. They're supposed to be a reference for further works, where small runs and chord progressions are imitated._

*Other Tracks:*
*An Adventurous Journey* - Symphonic Orchestra / Synths; a draft soundtrack for the trailer, but probably won't make it there, as we think one of the vocal tracks would fit better.

*The outlines...*

Movie Title: *A Dragon Lovestory* (- A Galaxy of Bliss 2 -)
Super-Short Summary: 2 Dragons eventually falling in love with each other (d'oh!), in a slightly futuristic (~2070) setting.
Producer: Dirk "Kyo" Schmidt, kyomotion.com
Official Blog: http://kyomotion.wordpress.com/
FurAffinity Page: http://furaffinity.net/user/kyomotion/

*The movie and its prequel...*

7 months ago, Kyomotion released a *full-length (~97 minutes) 3D-animated 'furry' film*, which was put together by mostly one person during no less than 6 years: 

*Streifen - a galaxy of bliss -*. (It's free! Watch/download/distribute if you feel like. Don't expect Pixar or Dreamworks there, and don't expect something easy to digest or humorous; but if you don't mind using your brain when watching a movie, I'd definitely recommend taking a look at this one.)





After the film premiered, the sequel 'A Galaxy of Bliss 2', or rather: *"A Dragon Lovestory"*, was launched; only this time with a slightly bigger crew, and talented people from various areas. I've been asked (and happily agreed) to write the original soundtrack to the movie, which is aiming to be finished somewhen in ~2014. That's still quite some time until then.

Long story short: We're not professionals, but we love what we do, and we document, discuss and publish almost anything.

*So, if you want to occasionally follow out a 'real time' documentary about a full semi-professional 3D-movie production, with musical works, sketches, storyboards, animation sequences or simple character meshes and ideas, this thread is for you.*


I hope the forum is appropriate for this thread; and I'll update the original post whenever we come up with new material. Which happens every 3 weeks or so. 

Regards,

~Luchs


----------



## CannotWait (May 29, 2011)

I certainly enjoyed the music. This guy is at least a good composer. As far as that movie that you linked to, it seemed to have a good storyline, but it needs quality. Now I know the budget doesn't allow for Pixar and Dreamworks quality 3D animation, but the dialogue was also rough and unnatural; almost on the borderline of annoying to listen to. Again thought, the music was great and the storyline seemed good too. I think all he really needs is a team and some better technology and you've got some real potential.


----------

